# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > آموزش: ویدیو آموزش جی کوئری فارسی

## sinoser

با این که رفرنس های متنی آموزشی فارسی و انگلیسی واسه jQuery دیگه این روزا زیاد پیدا میشه ولی ویدیو اموزشی یه چیز دیگش.  :لبخند: 
چند وقتی بود تو فکر ساخت ویدیو آموزش jQuery ای بودم.  :متفکر:  
امروز کمی وقت گذاشتم و گوگل کردم چیز درست حسابی ای ندیدم. یا صدا خش دار بود , یا ناقص و سرسری بود و یا لینک هاش خراب !!  :خیلی عصبانی: 

*خلاصه* : اگر ویدیو های آموزشی خوب برای این مبحث میشناسین لینک های اونها رو اینجا بزارید و اگر شما هم مثل من چیز به درد بخوری (فارسی) ندید بگید به نظرتون نیاز هست این کار رو بکنم (چون انرژی زیادی می خواد ) و این که چطور باشه و چطور نباشه  :متفکر:   :لبخند:

----------


## toytown

من که ویدیو ندیدم اما خواهش میکنم تلاشتونو بکنید یه مرجع توپ فارسی ارائه بدید که حرف اول و آخرو تو جی کوئری بزنه  واسه انجام یه پروژه آموزشی رایگان که همه استفاده ببرن یه نفر کافی نیست باید دو سه نفر همکاری کنن من که میگم اول در مورد سر فصل هاش صحبت کنیم تا فهرست اصلی آموزشا به دست بیاد بعد سر فصل هارو تقسیم کنیم بین دوستایی که دوست دارن همکاری کنن و به تولید علم کمک کنن و یه نفر هم روی همه آموزشا نظارت کنه و اشکالاتو برطرف کنه و دست آخر هر قسمت آموزشا رو در قالب یه فیلم 20 دقیقه ای با سورس ارائه بدیم که کسی که نگاه میکنه خسته نشه ترجیحا پی دی اف هم باشه اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه آمادگیشو اعلام کنه در ضمن خواهش میکنم آموزشا کاربردی و پروژه محور باشن

----------


## sinoser

> من که ویدیو ندیدم اما خواهش میکنم تلاشتونو بکنید .....و پروژه محور باشن


اول واقعا خوشحالم وقت گذاشتی و کاملا با نظرت موافقم.
مشکل ویدیو های موجودم همین موضوع هست. همه کسایی که تخصص کاری دارن  و تصمیم گرفتن یک ویدیو بسازن , یک برنامه ضبط از مانیتور نصب کردن و شروع به حرف زدن کردن و اکثرا بی هیچ قاعده و قانونی و هر چی گفته شد خوب گفته شده هست.
.
.
البته باید اعتراف کرد تشکیل این گروه کار ساده ای نیست  , چون اکثرا ما عادت کردیم بشینیم  و غرغر کنیم و بگیم اون ور ابی ها پیشرفت کردن و ... ولی پای عمل که میاد همه زیر کار در میرن.
البته ویدیوهای آموزشی فارسی خوب هم داریم ولی توی حوزه کنکور و تحصیلی. 

اگر اشتباه نکنم سون لرن داره توی این حوزه فعالیت می کنه ولی اونم هیچ سازکاری حرفه ای نداره. یک مصاحبه ساده با اشخاص می کنه و بشون میگه یک خروجی تحویلشون بدن و باز همون داستانه و میشه دید که کیفیت ویدیها با تغییر مدرس زمین تا اسمون فرق می کنه و نبودن این ساز و کار رو نشون میده.

----------


## toytown

از نظر من سطح کسایی که فعالیت میکنن زیاد مهم نیس من که مبتدی هستمم یه سورس جی کوئری بهم بدن میتونم تو گوگل سرچ کنم ببینم هر خط کد واسه چی نوشته شده اما به نظر من تشکیل یه گروه نه فقط واسه جی کوئری بلکه واسه طراحی وب کار سختی نیس فقط باید یه کم عضو کیری کنیم اگه حدود ده نفر تو همین انجمن پیدا بشه بسه میتونیم یه مجموعه کامل واسه دیزاین وب بسازیم  من میگم باید زودتر اونایی که علاقه دارن علمو یاد بگیرن و رایگان به دیگران یاد بدن شروع کنن همین الان باید پروژه آموزشی تعریف بشه و اهداف پروژه آموزشی مشخص بشه من حداقل کمکی که میتونم بکنم اینه که تو انتخاب موضوع کمک کنم و pdf فیلمارو بسازم حتی اگه شما سورس بهم بدی شاید بتونم یه جورایی فیلمم بسازم که البته خودتون بسازید بهتره

----------


## sinoser

> از نظر من سطح کسایی که فعالیت میکنن زیاد مهم .... بسازم که البته خودتون بسازید بهتره


درسته ولی روز بخش رایگانش میشه حرف زد. من تجربه این مورد رو دارم , کارهای رایگان فقط توی یک حال بازده خوبی داره که افراد از راه های دیگه دارمد خودشونو داشته باشن و این یک تفریح باشه در غیر این صورت صد در صد یا شکست می خورن یا کار خوبی از اب در نمیاد. مهم اینه کار خوب انجام بشه که ارزش داشته باشه , چیزی که ارزش مند باشه ارزش خرید هم می تونه داشته باشه.

----------


## sinoser

دوتا ویدیو آموزش جی کوئری پیدا کردم مال سون لرن و لرن فایل . جفتش بی کیفیت و به همون سیستم بزن بریم حرف بزنیم! تازه پولی هم هست.

----------


## la1200

من دوره طراحی وب سون لرن رو ثبت نام کردم! اینقدر راضی بودم که تو 4 تا دوره دیگشون از جمله جاوااسکریپت و جی کوئری هم تو تخفیف ویژه عید فطر ثبت نام کردم . اتفاقا به نظرم جاوااسکریپتو خیلی خوب و عمقی تدریس کردن. البته هنوز به جی کوئریش نرسیدم که نظری بدم ولی مطمئنم اونم خوبه ...

----------


## sinoser

> من دوره طراحی وب سون لرن رو ثبت نام کردم! اینقدر راضی بودم که تو 4 تا دوره دیگشون از جمله جاوااسکریپت و جی کوئری هم تو تخفیف ویژه عید فطر ثبت نام کردم . اتفاقا به نظرم جاوااسکریپتو خیلی خوب و عمقی تدریس کردن. البته هنوز به جی کوئریش نرسیدم که نظری بدم ولی مطمئنم اونم خوبه ...


اره دیدم , ولی خیلی حوصله سر بره خیلی اروم  حرف میزنه و سوتی هایی هم که وسط کار میده رو حذف نمی کنه. یک ویدیو 120 مگی 1 و نیم ساعته اون رو میشه توی 40 دقیقه با کمتر نصف این حجم ارائه داد ولی اونا دست به ویدیو نمی زنن و ادیت نیم کنن تا برای کاربر مفید تر بشه. البته یکی از دلیلای خوب بودنش اینه که کس دیگه ای هنوز اون جوری که من می گم ویدیو نساخته پس رقابت که نباشه کیفیت خرابشم میشه عالی.

----------


## combo_ci

ویدیو که زیاده اما فارسی نیست

من اولش که داشتم یاد میگرفتم ویدیو نگاه نکردم و ا زاینجا http://tutorials.jenkov.com/jquery/ajax.html مطالب رو میخوندم...البته فکر کنم چون تو C++‎ خیلی مهارت دارم خیلی راحت یاد گرفتم

----------


## sinoser

درسته ولی فیلم معمولیشم آدم میبینه زیر نویس می خواد چه برسه به فیلم اموزشی !! جز چندتا اموزش لیندا ندیدم زیر نویس واسه بقیه !!

----------


## combo_ci

http://tahlildadeh.com/فیلم%20های%20...Script-و-JSON

----------

